# Took the plunge and opened an etsy shop



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

http://https://www.etsy.com/shop/JenniferAdamscrafts?ref=hdr_shop_menu

My Etsy shop! It's not completely done yet (still need to the policies) and only has two items but I'm just so excited I had to share it!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Good for you! Please post the link again as I received "page not found" with the link above.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Hmm, try this one
https://www.etsy.com/shop/JenniferAdamscrafts
It should work now


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I love the yellow piggy bank. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you! My kids love the little bank too. I'll make 'em one sometime soon.


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

You might want to study up on Etsy SEO, especially titles and tags so you will get found. Etsy has an entire handbook (read it - every page of it - they give you lots of info there) Then I would work on photos that show your products really well. You have beautiful book marks but they are very hard to see. Don't forget to look at them from a mobile device too. Also check your prices, they seem kind of low to me. Don't sell yourself short. It takes time to make those, I bet a lot more time that $5. 

Good luck, you are off to a good start. Beautiful work - 
Kathy


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you! I've been trying to read as much as I can of the handbook, but I honestly can only read so much before I just have to go by trial and error 'book learning' is not my thing. I'm very much a 'visual' learner.

I take all my photos on my iPad. They don't usually turn out that grainy, but I agree there is lots of room for improvement.

Pricing, probably could up the price a bit, but for the items already listed they'll stay the same price. Wanna know something? I got the bookmark floss on sale at Hobby Lobby for just under 30 cents for each color. 4.70's not such a bad return on that. 'Course that's before Etsy takes their cut :grit:

I'm working on other items that I will definitely charge more for.


----------



## aSummerSwallow (Feb 8, 2016)

A suggestion, base your pricing on full price for materials and probably triple that amount. Don't under price your work! You may not get supplies on sale again and you must pay yourself for your time, experience, and expertise! Also check out other Etsy shops for similar items and go from there. Most of my Etsy items are priced at the triple cost of supplies.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Oct 29, 2015)

Such cute stuff


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

Cute things! Good luck to you.


----------



## MorganBella1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes I opened an Etsy shop about 3
years ago, I love it, I'm into vintage stuff, check it out FieldADot/Etsy.com


----------



## TheKingsTable (Jan 13, 2016)

Congrats and good luck to you! Cute earrings.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

To price items make a spreadsheet of all the regular costs per item (lucky you if you find it on sale but that is not the regular cost)
then multiply by 3 for a price.
Just one way of pricing easily


----------

